# Golden Contender Daily Free Sports Pick Thread



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------



## golden contender (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday card has 5* Quad Perfect NFL Play. Football Solid Again all weekend and ranks #1 on Most major leader boards 18 games over .500 on all selections all three top plays cashed this weekend led by Cleveland on Sunday. MLB System play below.
On Monday the MLB Tie Breaker Selection is on the Tamp Bay Rays. Game 981 at 8:07 eastern. This is a one game playoff and Tampa has a 90% situation in their favor as we note that road favorites that are off a road favorite win and scored 5+ runs with a total of 8 or less have won 9 of 10 times vs an opponent like Texas that scored 5+ runs in a home favored win. Tampa has Lefty D. Price going and he has big game experience that Texas Lefty M.Perez lacks. Price called it the kind of situation he dreamed about as a little kid.
"Hands down my biggest game of this year, night and day bigger than Opening Day," he said. "This is a moment that I want to be in. I want to be able to relish this moment and go out there and have fun." Price has won 10 of his last 13 Road September Starts. Look for the Rays to move on. On Monday end the month big while we start the week off right with The Quad Perfect Monday night football Play. Our Football Combined is ranked #1 at some of the most prestigious leadeboards in the country after cashing big again this past weekend. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now for Monday night. For the free play take Tampa Bay. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 2, 2013)

Hump Day has the Undefeated MLB Totals system of the Week with pitching indicators and Angles. MLB Totals cashing 68% the last 3 months. Free NHL Totals Play below.
On Wednesday the Free NHL Totals Play is on the Over in the Toronto at Philadelphia game. Rotation numbers 51/52 at 7:05 eastern. The Total has flown over in 6 of the last 7 in the series, and 4 of the last 5 here in Philadelphia. All but one those games had 6 or more goals scored. The Flyers had the #1 ranked Power play at home last season. Toronto started off with a 4-3 road win last night in Montreal. Now they travel in to Philly for the Flyers home opener. Both teams play at an up tempo pace as opposed to the trap or dump and bump systems many of the teams use. Look for this game to fly over the total tonight. On Wednesday we have the 100% MLB Perfect system total of the week. MLB Totals have cashed 68% the last 3 months. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to  Jump on and Bring the Bang to your book tonight. For the free play take Toronto and Philly to play over the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 3, 2013)

Thursday card has 5* NFL Side with an Amazing 4 Powerful systems 2 of which are Perfect. In College Football we have a Double System 5* Game of the week and Selections on the 2 other College Games. Finally we cap the night off with a Big MLB Power Angle. Football Combined is Ranked #1 On Several Top Leader Boards around the Country. Free MLB Early Play below
On Thursday the free MLB Power Angle Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 906 at 5:05 eastern. The Cardinals are rested and ready for a Pirates team they know well. St. Louis has won 6 of the 9 meetings here this seasons and has their ace in Adam, Wainwright on the mound. Wainwright has won 4 of his last 5 here vs the Pirates and has allowed just 3 runs in 14 innings here this year against them. He has won his last 2 October starts, has a 2.53 home era and an 11-6 home start record this year. He will Oppose AJ. Burnett who has struggled in his last 2 here this year allowing 10 runs in 7 innings and has lost 11 of 16 on the road with a 4.22 era. He has lost 3 of his last 4 October starts. The Pirates are 1-5 as a road dog off a home favored win where they scored 5 or more runs. Look for the Cardinals to soar past the Cardinals. On Thursday we put our #1 Ranked Combined football record on the line with a Pair of 5* Big Power system Sides in the NFL and College Football. We also have a Play in the MLB Late Game. Don’t Miss out we use Cutting Edge Data you Simply Wont see Any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now as we are Killing these Prime time games. For the free MLB Play Take St. Louis. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 4, 2013)

T.G.I.F Power Card has 24-3 ESPN College Football System + MLB Perfect System Game of the Week.  Thursday NFL Cashed Cleveland and NCAAF Splits, as Football combined ranks #1 on Several Top leader boards. Free MLB Totals Play below
On Friday the Free MLB Totals play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Boston game. Rotation numbers 913/914 at 3:05 eastern. In the series here 14 straight between these two have played under here in Boston. M. Moore for Tampa Bay is 14-2 on the road and has a superb 2.74 road era. Lester for Boston has a solid 3.09 home era and has pitched under in 6 of here vs Tampa Bay allowing just 3 runs in 13 innings. Tampa Bay has pled under in 15 of 19 as a road dog from +100 to +125 and Boston has played under in 22 of 31 as a home favorite from -125 to -150. Boston has not faced live hitting in 5 days and to face Moore in this situation can be very tough. Look for a low scoring game here this afternoon. Take the Under. On Friday we have two Top Play, one is the 24-2 ESPN College Football System Winner and we have the 100% MLB Playoff System Game of the week. We also have Side selections  in the other college Game and on the other MLB Playoff Game. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and get the weekend started Big. Football Combined ranked #1 at Several Top Leader Boards. For the free play take Tampa and Boston to play under the total. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 5, 2013)

Huge Saturday card from #1 ranked overall football service has the 6* ACC Game of the Year, the 100% Pac 12 Game of the Month, Double System Blowout, 2 dogs with bite that have Tremendous systems + the BIG 10 Ohio. St at Northwestern System Side. Seven Plays in all Including Another Powerful MLB Playoff System. All games are backed with 100% or close to it Power systems. Free NCCAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the free NCAAF System Club Play is on North Texas. Game 343 at 3;30 eastern. North Texas ravels into Tulane to take on a Green Wave team that is off a Big road dog win in their last game. Tulane now fits a system that is very close to the one we used last night that played against LA. Monroe in their loss to W. Kentucky last night which cashed nicely for us. Home favorites from -3 to +25 are 36-86 to the spread long term off a road dog win at +10 or higher, vs an opponent with a win percentage of .600 or less. North Texas has the extra week to prepare and is 3-0 straight up and ats of late off a bye week, they have also won 10 of 13 as a road favorite of 3 or less. Tulane is 3-17 at home when the total is 49 to 56 and has lost 9 of 12 as a home dog of 3 or less. So we will lay the small number with North Texas. On Saturday we have the 6* ACC Game Of The Year leading a tremendous card that also have three 5* plays including the double system Blowout, BIG Ohio. St Northwestern TV Side the PAC 12 Game of the Month and 2 powerful Dog systems. We also have another MLB Playoff Power system side. Don't miss out. Our Football is ranked #1 at Several of the Top Leader boards in this country. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash big all day and night, as we Continue to Use cutting edge data you wont see any where else. For the NCAAF System Club Play take North Texas. RV


----------



## golden contender (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday card has the 6* 21-0 AFC Total Of the Year, their is also an Early Power system play with a 100% Angle, our 3 teams teaser + MLB Double Perfect total and Perfect systems on Both Late games in the NFL. Football is ranked #1 on Several top leader boards. Free NFL System Club Play below.
On Sunday the Free NFL System Club Play is on the NY. Giants. Game 428 at 1:00 eastern. Many have wondered what has gone wrong for the Giants as they have been blasted losing by nearly 3 touch downs on a weekly basis. Their problems appear to be in the trenches as they cant get to the opposing Qb or protect their own. Today however we note that Divisional home teams that have started the season 0-4 have bounced back to cover nearly 90% of the time long term. The Eagles have lost 3 straight after winning their opener. The Eagles are 2-7 vs losing teams and 2-6 in weeks 5-9. The Giants are 7-2 in weeks 5-9 and have won 4 of 5 as a home favorite of 3 or less. The last time these two met here last December the Giants grounded the Eagles 42-7. While it should be much closer in this game. We will back the Giants here to get their first win. On Sunday we have the 21-0 6* AFC Total Of the Year Backed with a Big system and Several Perfect Totals angles. There is also an Early Power system side and our Teaser of the week which have won 13 of the last 16. We have Selections from 100% Perfect systems on Both late games in the NFL and Double 100% MLB Total. Football combined is ranked #1 on several of the nations top leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on today and end your week big with our cutting edge systems and data you wont see anywhere else. For the free NFL system Club play take the NY. Giants. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 7, 2013)

Monday card has a Pair of 5* Plays one is in the NFL where we have 2 Perfect totals systems that both date to 1989. We have hit all 4 NFL Plays on Monday night this season. In MLB Playoff Action we have a 5* side from a 17-2 Power system. Free N.L. Division Series Play below.

On Monday the free MLB National League Divisional series Play is on the St. Louis Cardinals. Game 927 at 3:05 eastern. The Cardinals find themselves down in this series after dropping last nights game 5-3 here in Pittsburgh. St. Louis does bounce back well though as they are 12-2 this season as a road favorite off a road loss. The Pirates are 0-5 as a home dog off a home favored win by 2 or more runs. St. Louis has M. Wacha making the start and he went 7 strong shutout innings allowing just 2 hits vs the Pirates earlier in the season. He will oppose C. Morton tonight and Morton has not fared well in starts vs the Cardinals as he has a 6.52 era. He has lost all 3 home starts vs the Cardinals and allowed 5 earned runs in 6 innings here in an earlier start vs the Cardinals. Look for St. Louis to send this one back to St. Louis for a series deciding game five. On Monday we have two 5* Plays. The NFL Total tonight has 2 Perfect 100% Totals systems. Football combined continues to rank at or near the top of All Major Leader boards after we cashed the top play AFC total of the Year on Sunday. We have hit all 4 plays this year on Monday night Football. In MLB we have a 5* Power System Side with a 17-2 System and Several Solid angles. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we start the week big again. For the free play take the St. Louis Cardinals. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 8, 2013)

A.L.D.S. Oakland at Detroit free tonight. Details below

On Tuesday the free MLB Totals System Play is on the Over in the Early A.L.D.S Game between Oakland and Detroit. These two have flown over the total in 10 of the last 11 here in Detroit and Last nights game sets us up with a solid 17-2 totals system pertaining to the game to be played over the total. Home favorites like Detroit with a total of 8 or less that are off a home favored loss at -140 or higher that scored 4 or less runs with 1 or no errors have played over 17 of 19 times vs an opponent off a road dog win like Oakland that scored 5+ runs and had 10+ hit with 0 errors in the win. Detroit has played over the total the last 3 times as a home favorite off a home loss. Oakland has flown over in 6 of the last 7 as a road dog off a road dog win if they scored 5 or more runs. The Pitching has D. Fister for Detroit who has gone over in 3 of his last 4 home starts allowing 15 earned runs in 26 innings. He has also gone over 4 straight times at home vs Oakland allowing 16 earned runs in 23 innings including 7 in 5 innings this year. Straily for Oakland has gone over in 3 of his last 4 road starts while allowing 10 earned runs in just 21 innings. These two squared off here this season and 18 runs were scored. While I don't think we will get that high. I do think we can get over 8 runs here. So that will be the recommendation. Those who want to the 44-3 MLB Totals Play tonight on the Boston at Tampa game. Contact me at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 and I will send the play along with the analysis to you. For the afternoon selection we are on the over in the Oakland at Detroit game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 9, 2013)

Free pick for Hump Day on Calgary in the NHL. Game #4 at 8:05 eastern. Calgary is a nice home dog here and they have won 10 of 14 at home vs Montreal. They have 2 days rest in this spot and will look to rebound after losing their home opener 5-4 to Vancouver. Montreal has lost 16 of 24 on the road when the posted total is 5.5 and 17 of 23 in games after scoring 4 or more goals. On Hump day get on the Giving End with a Triple Perfect MLB Totals System play going tonight in the N.L.D.S Game 5 series deciding game featuring the Pirates at Cardinals. Congrats to those with us on Tuesdays free trail as we swept the board in Bases nailing both totals. Jump on Tonight at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Bring the Bang on Hump day. For the free play take Calgary. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 10, 2013)

Thursday card has 3 Big plays Including a 5* Triple System NFL Side. In College we have a Big ESPN Power system play. Moving to bases we have the 21-2 Game 5 A.L.D.S. Playoff system side. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader boards. Free NCAAF Total below.

On Thursday the free College Football total is on the Over in the San Diego St at Air force game. Rotation numbers 105/106 at 9:00 eastern. Both teams have mediocre defenses that allow 437 and 493 yards per game. SD. St is averaging over 400 yards on offense and Air force 379. In the series 5 of the last 7 here have flown over the total and simulations have this game averaging in the mid to high 60/s. Air Force has gone over 11 of 15 as a dog and the last 4 in Conference play. Look for this one to go over the total here tonight. On Thursday we 3 Powerful Plays led by a 5* Triple System NFL Side. The College Power system play is on ESPN and the MLB Game 5 Side has a 21-2 Playoff System indicator. Football is ranked at or near the top of All Major Leader board this season. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Put the Power of these plays on your Side. For the free Take Play the over in the San Diego St at Air force game. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 11, 2013)

T.G.I.F. 5* MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series Game 1 Play up tonight Dodgers at Cardinals + Early 5* College Blowout system. Detroit Tigers Won big for us last night. Football ranked at the top of Several Major Leader boards across the country. Big 4 Day Columbus special starts today. Free College Football play below.
On Friday the free College Football Play is on Cincinnati. Game 110 at 8:30 eastern. No specific systems involved in this one. When breaking down the game though we see that Cincy has a defense that is over 260 yards better than Temple and an offense that is 110 yards better, Cincy should win pretty easily here tonight against a winless Temple team that has lost games to Fordham and Idaho, teams that get blown out weekly. The Bear cats should be focused here after losing 2 weeks ago on the road as a double digit favorite to South Florida. Cincy is a much better home team and beat a Purdue team here by 28 that is better than Temple. In last years game Cincy coasted to a 34-10 win at Temple. The Bearcats have covered 4 of the last 5 at home when the total is 49.5 to 56. Look for Cincinnati to win and cover. On Friday we have a Big 5* Side in Game 1 of the National League Championship series And an Early 5* Blowout in an Early College Football game from a 100% System that dates to 1978. Football continues to be ranked at or near the TOP of Several Major leader boards around the country. Starting tonight we have Our 4 Day Columbus Day Special Starting. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and get things started off big. For the free play take Cincinnati tonight. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 12, 2013)

Free pick: #1 RANKED TOP PLAYS FOOTBALL NCAAF/NFL COMBINED
Saturday card has the 6* Triple System BIG 12 Game of the Year + 3 Big 5* Plays all with Systems that are Perfect or 95% or better since 1978. BIG 10 Michigan at Penn. St, 95% College Total of the Week, 15-1 Dog system + 5* Blowout, MWC Game of the Month + MLB. Football is at or near the top of All major Leader Boards. Huge Columbus Day Weekend specials in effect. Free System Club play below.

On Saturday the Free System club Play is on Missouri. Game 155 at 12 noon eastern. This was a unit rated play at +9 but the line has moved down to 7. Missouri is undefeated and travels into Georgia off a solid win and cover at Vanderbilt last week. Georgia escaped Tennessee last week emerging with a come from behind and subsequent overtime win. Mizzou has Home loss revenge here for a 41-20 loss last year. That loss may sound bad bu it really wasn't. Mizzou had a 10-9 Halftime lead and had more pass and rush yards than Georgia, but were done in by special teams. Today we note that Road teams that are off 3+ wins of 17 or more have covered 26 of 29 times if there were more than 59 points scored in their opponents last game. Georgia can score but they have to concerned with a defense that has allowed 31 or more in 4 of the first 5 games. Coach Richt is 1-10 ats at home vs teams with a .750 or higher win percentage. We wont call for the upset win, but we would not be shocked if it happened either. Mizzou has covered 7 of 10 as a road dog of 7.5 to 10 and 6-1 on the road when the total is 63.5 to 70. Were on Missouri here today. Our Football is ranked at or near the top of Several Major Leader Boards and we have a Columbus Day weekend special chocked with Powerful systems. On Saturday we have the 6* Triple Perfect Big 12 Game of the Year and 3 big 5* plays. The College total of the week from a 95% system, the Double Perfect 5* Blowout, Michigan at Penn. St Perfect Play, 5* MWC Game of the Month + MLB- Championship series Exclusive playoff system selections and more. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on Now and Cash out all Weekend. For the free play take Missouri. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 13, 2013)

Huge Sunday Card has 6* 31-0 NFL Non Conference Game of the Year and a 5* 100% Total of the month averaging 56 points per game. There are 5 Big plays up all with System that are Perfect long term or close to it. Sunday night football + MLB and more. Football remains at or near the top of All major Leader boards. This is the deepest NFL Card so far this year. Free NFL System Club Play below.

On Sunday the free NFL System Club Play is on the Cleveland Browns. Game 210 at 1:00 eastern. In a battle of 3-2 teams we will back the home dog here as Teams like Cleveland that home dogs of 2.5 or higher have covered 9 of 11 times in the last of a 3+ game home stand if they won their last game by a touchdown or more. Another fine system that has been cashing big is to play on Teams who won on a Thursday vs an opponent off an ats loss on a Sunday. These teams that have the extra days of prep time have made good use of it. The Lions have lost 15 of 20 vs winning teams and are 2-11 ats as a road favorite of 3 or less. Calvin Johnson has been limited with a nagging knee injury most of the week and may not play here and if he does may be limited. The Browns have played well with Gordon back in the fold and he has meshed well with QB Weeden. Cleveland has a defense that is over 90 yards better statistically. With Detroit 1-8 to the spread as a road favorite off a straight up and ats loss. We will back Cleveland as we See what Brown can do for you. On Sunday we have a Truly Tremendous card led by the amazing 6* 31-0 Non Conference Game Of the Year and a 5* NFL Total of the Month. There is also an Early 96% Dog with Bite, MLB, a 3 team teaser, Sunday night Football and More. Football remains ranked at or near the Top of all Major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now as we Cash big Columbus Day weekend. For the free play take Cleveland. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 14, 2013)

Double 5* Columbus Day card has 29-1 Double system Monday night Football side and a Big 5* Game 3 MLB Championship Round Power System from the all time Playoff database. Sunday 3 Top Plays Cash Big again as Football remains at or Near the top of All major Leader boards. Free NHL Power Play below.
On Monday the free NHL Play is on the Washington Capitals. Game 54 at 7:05 eastern. The Caps are still a solid 13-4 at home in October games even with the 2 straight losses here. They are 5-2 off 3+ losses and have won 7 of 8 here vs Edmonton. Washington is 4th in the league in home scoring while the Oilers are ranked 30th in road defense. Both teams have started slow but the Oilers are just 3-16 in their last 19 October road games. Edmonton is 4-13 after scoring 4 or more goals and 5-15 vs teams under .500 in the firs half of the season. Look for Washington to win this one. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on tonight as we have Two 5 unit Play, the 29-1 NFL Side and the 5* Game 3 MLB Playoff Power system Play. For the free NHL Play take Washington. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruby Tuesday card has a 5* MLB Power System Play with a Solid System and an Angle that comes direct from the database and Pertains specifically to Games fours through MLB Playoff History. Congrats to those with us for Last nights 2-0 Sweep on the Chargers and Dodgers. Free College Football play below.
On Tuesday the Free Sun Belt Slammer is on the LA. Lafayette Ragin Cajuns. Game 301 at 8:00 eastern. The Cajuns have better overall numbers here and are 8-1 ats in the first of back to back to back road games, 5-1 ats off a bye week, 6-3 straight up vs winning teams, 10-3 ats as a dog. Western Kentucky is 0-5 straight up and ats in the first of back to back home games. The Cajuns are a solid team with 18 wins the last 2 seasons as coach Hudspeth has put his stamp on this program. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to jump on the big 5* in MLB Playoff Action tonight. Take LA. Lafayette plus the points. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 16, 2013)

Hump Day we have the MLB 6* Playoff Game of the Year going in the A.L.C.S Game tonight from a Big System direct from the MLB Playoff Database that has a Perfect Angle that has Never lost. We swept again last night for the 2nd straight night as MLB Remains Hot. Below is the play in the Early game with a Solid 28-1 Pitcher angle.
On Hump Day the Free MLB Power Play is on the LA. Dodgers. Game 916 at 4:05 eastern. LA Is down 3-1 in this series after losing to St. Louis 4-2. Tonight they have Z. Greinke going and his teams are an amazing 28-1 when they are -140 or higher at home as long as they did not blow a 5+ run lead in his last start. Greinke is 5-0 at home vs the Cardinals and has allowed just 5 runs in 27 innings his last 4 starts vs the Cardinals. He has won 13 of his last 15 here. Today this game is a rematch from Friday night as J. Kelly and St. Louis came away with the win. All time in this round teams like the Cardinals up 3-1 that played the first 2 games at home have lost 12 of 20 times. With the Cardinals 1-6 as a road dog off a road dog win while scoring 4 or less vs an opponent that scored 2 or less we will back the LA. Dodgers to escape elimination. See angle below. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-269-5269 to jump on the MLB Playoff Game of the Year tonight. Take the Dodgers in afternoon action. GC
SU: 28-1

Runs 
Team 5.5 
Opp 2.8 

Date Link Day Site Team Starter Opp Starter Final SUm W/L OUm O/U Hits Errors BL Line Total Innings 
May 15, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Kevin Correia - R 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-10 0-1 6-0 -175 7.5 9 
May 25, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Nationals Jason Marquis - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-6 1-1 3-0 -170 7.5 9 
Jul 27, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Carlos Zambrano - R 2-0 2 W -6.0 U 6-4 0-0 2-0 -165 8.0 9 
Aug 12, 2011 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Paul Maholm - L 7-2 5 W 1.0 O 12-6 0-1 5-0 -210 8.0 9 
Aug 17, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Nathan Eovaldi - R 3-1 2 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-1 2-0 -185 7.5 9 
Aug 28, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Casey Coleman - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 6-6 1-0 3-0 -270 8.5 9 
Sep 13, 2011 box Tue home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Esmil Rogers - R 2-1 1 W -5.5 U 6-9 2-0 1-1 -220 8.5 10 
Sep 24, 2011 box Sat home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Alex Sanabia - R 6-4 2 W 2.0 O 12-11 0-0 2-1 -200 8.0 9 
Sep 28, 2011 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates Jeff Locke - L 7-3 4 W 1.5 O 7-6 2-2 5-0 -240 8.5 9 
Oct 02, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Diamondbacks Daniel Hudson - R 9-4 5 W 6.0 O 12-10 1-1 5-0 -160 7.0 9 
Oct 09, 2011 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Jaime Garcia - L 9-6 3 W 7.5 O 11-9 0-1 3-3 -145 7.5 9 
Apr 18, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Dodgers Chris Capuano - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 7-6 0-1 1-1 -173 7.0 10 
Apr 23, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Astros Lucas Harrell - R 6-5 1 W 3.5 O 8-13 0-1 4-1 -225 7.5 9 
May 20, 2012 box Sun home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Twins Jason Marquis - R 16-4 12 W 11.5 O 17-9 3-0 15-1 -220 8.5 9 
Jun 06, 2012 box Wed home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Paul Maholm - L 8-0 8 W 0.5 O 11-3 0-2 8-0 -200 7.5 9 
Jul 02, 2012 box Mon home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Marlins Carlos Zambrano - R 6-5 1 W 3.0 O 8-7 1-3 1-3 -165 8.0 9 
Jul 13, 2012 box Fri home Brewers Zack Greinke - R Pirates James McDonald - R 10-7 3 W 9.5 O 15-10 1-1 4-2 -145 7.5 9 
Aug 14, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Indians Ubaldo Jimenez - R 9-6 3 W 7.0 O 13-11 0-0 7-0 -190 8.0 9 
Aug 30, 2012 box Thu home Angels Zack Greinke - R Red Sox Jon Lester - L 5-2 3 W -0.5 U 9-7 0-0 4-0 -160 7.5 9 
Sep 09, 2012 box Sun home Angels Zack Greinke - R Tigers Anibal Sanchez - R 3-2 1 W -3.5 U 7-5 2-0 3-0 -159 8.5 9 
Sep 25, 2012 box Tue home Angels Zack Greinke - R Mariners Erasmo Ramirez - R 5-4 1 W 1.5 O 8-11 0-1 4-0 -235 7.5 9 
Jun 27, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Phillies Jonathan Pettibone - R 6-4 2 W 2.5 O 7-14 0-0 3-1 -185 7.5 9 
Jul 13, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Tyler Chatwood - R 1-0 1 W -6.0 U 4-2 0-1 1-0 -160 7.0 9 
Jul 30, 2013 box Tue home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Yankees Andy Pettitte - L 3-2 1 W -2.0 U 10-5 0-0 1-0 -165 7.0 9 
Aug 10, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rays Roberto Hernandez - R 5-0 5 W -2.0 U 12-6 0-0 5-0 -150 7.0 9 
Aug 26, 2013 box Mon home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cubs Jake Arrieta - R 6-2 4 W 1.0 O 9-5 0-0 6-0 -250 7.0 9 
Sep 01, 2013 box Sun home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Padres Tyson Ross - R 2-1 1 W -4.0 U 7-3 0-0 1-1 -230 7.0 9 
Sep 12, 2013 box Thu home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Giants Matt Cain - R 3-2 1 W -1.5 U 9-9 0-1 1-1 -173 6.5 10 
Sep 28, 2013 box Sat home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Rockies Juan Nicasio - R 0-1 -1 L -6.0 U 3-5 0-1 0-1 -230 7.0 9 
Oct 16, 2013 Wed home Dodgers Zack Greinke - R Cardinals Joe Kelly - R -170 6.5


----------



## golden contender (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thursday card has a Triple Perfect system Play in the NFL and the College Football Total of the Month which has 7 Angles and Indicators + a big system. Football is ranked at or near the Top of All major Leader boards. Free A.L.C.S Preview and selection below


On Thursday the free play is on Boston. Game 919 at 8:05 eastern. This series has taken an unusual turn. The Sequence which is seen below in the graph shows that only one other time has a Championship series had the home team losing game one, win games 2-3 and lose game. Game 5 tonight in Detroit shows that the team who has home field advantage, which is Boston in this series has won the only time this sequence has occurred and has won the series 4 of 5 times in any round. Boston will look to rebound to tonight with Lefty J. Lester who looks to avenge a game one loss to A. Sanchez and the Tigers. Lester has allowed just 2 runs in his last 13 innings vs Detroit. Sanchez no hit the Sox for 6 innings. However things will be much tougher as Boston adjusts tonight after having seen him. Boston is 46-21 off a loss and averages over 5 runs on the road. Boston is also a perfect 5-0 on the road off a road loss if they scored 4 or less runs. Were backing Boston tonight. Jump on for the football tonight as we are ranked first or second on all the Top leader boards. In College Football we have the Total of the month which has a big systems and 8 totals angles and 2 are perfect. In the NFL we have 3 Systems and Several angles that have not lost and are specific to Thursday night games. Cutting edge data we use cant be found any where else. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on and cash out tonight. For the free MLB Play take Boston. GC*


*HISTORICAL VICTORY PROBABILITIES: Tied LWWL @ HHVV:Considering win order; considering site order: The team tied LWWL with site order HHVV (Boston) has the following best-of-7 playoff serie
series record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 36-19 (.655)
series record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
series record, MLB only, all rounds: 4-1 (.800)
series record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, all rounds: 33-22 (.600)
Game 5 record, all best-of-7 sports, Semifinals round: 8-2 (.800)
Game 5 record, MLB only, all rounds: 2-3 (.400)
Game 5 record, MLB only, Semifinals round: 1-0 (1.000)--- Boston*


----------



## golden contender (Oct 18, 2013)

T.G.I.F card has the NCAAF 11-0 ATS Power Angle Play and 3 Perfect Indicators in the MLB N.L.C.S Championship Series game 6. The Friday card will be on a FREE trial for those interested. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269. On Saturday we have 2 Big Plays including the NCAAF Totals Of the Year and a Big 23-0 System as well 5 more Powerful system plays as Football combined continues to be at the top Of Most major Leaderboards. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 19, 2013)

Saturday card has NCAAF Total Of the Year and a Big 23-0 TV Game of the Year are the lead plays. There are also 4 More Powerful Plays including a 5* Blowout and 2 Dogs with 25-0, 100% and 96% systems. There is also a Perfect Game 6 MLB System Play College Football has Cashed big again this year and Football Combined is ranked #1 on Several Top Leader boards. NCAAF System Club Play below.

On Saturday the NCAAF Play is on the USC Trojans. Game 383 at 7:30 eastern. USC emerged with a solid win last week after replacing Lane Kiffin.. Now they benefit form a solid system that plays against Notre Dame here tonight as we want to play against home teams that are dogs or favorites lf less than 4 that are off 1 exact road dog win at +6 or higher, if they won by 3 or more points and their opponent is .600 or less. These home teams have failed to cover 24 of 33 times. Notre Dame is 2-7 ats as a home favorite of 10 or less and 1-5 ats after scoring more than 34 points. They have failed to cover 3 of 4 the last 4 with rest. USC is 4-1 ats on the road with revenge, which they have for last seasons loss as they played without Qb Barkley. The Trojans are 5-1 with 8 days rest and 9-2 off a conference win. Perhaps the most interesting indicator though is their 15-0 straight up road record in games where the total is 49.5 to 52. Look for USC to get the cash tonight. Jump on for Saturday as Football is ranked at or near the top of all major leader boards on all football plays combined this year. We have the College Total of the Year and a huge 23-0 TV System game of the Year. There are also a pair of Dogs with 25-0, 96 and 100% systems as well a 5* Blowout system and 28-4 Dominator system plays. In bases we have a Never lost Game 6 system from the All time MLB Playoff Database St. Louis cashed for us last night. Contact atgoldencontender@aol.comor at 646-269-5269 to jump on. Don't miss this huge Card. For the free play take USC. GC


----------



## golden contender (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday Card has the Sunday Night total of the Month with 5 perfect angles, in side action we have two 5 Unit plays from Never Lost systems and a An Afternoon Double system Play that has Angles that combined have Cashed 50 straight times. We also have a Big 3 team teaser. Football Combined is ranked at the Top of All Major Leader Boards. Free NFL System Play below.
On Sunday the free NFL System Play is on the under in the Tampa Bay at Atlanta game. Rotation numbers 413/414 at 1:00 Eastern. This game fits a nice totals system that pertains to teams like Falcons that are off a bye week and allowed 30 or more points in back to back weeks prior to the bye week. These teams have played under in 28 of 36 games. Tampa Bay has played under the total in 4 of this year. The Falcons have stayed under in 7 of the last 9 in October. The Falcons allowed 30 at home on Monday night football to the Jets and have an extra week to improve and shut down a Tampa offense that is not very good. Tampa does have a decent defense that could keep the scoring down. Look for this one to stay under the total here tonight. On Sunday we have a Solid card with the Triple Perfect Sunday night Total of the Month and 2 Powerful Perfect system sides. There is also a late afternoon play with angles that are combined to go 50-0. Big 3 Team teaser too. Football is at or near the top of all major Leader boards. CONTACT at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and end the week big. For the free play take Tampa and Atlanta under the total here today. GC


----------

